# Neue Maus gesucht...



## Preylord (8. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Wie schon genannt suche ich eine Neue Maus oder (je nachdem) eine Kombi
mit Tastatur.
Habe mich schon in diversen Webshops und Märkten umgesehen aber nicht
wirklch etwas nach meinen Wünschen gefunden. 

Meine Ansprüche:


Kabellos!
Beidhändig!! kein Ergonomie Quatsch
5 Tasten wären schön es reichen aber auch 3 (mit dem Rad halt)
Schwarze Optik wäre nett
Sie sollte in Form und Größe an eine Alte Intelli Optical herankommen
        da ich große Hände habe 


Batterien anstatt einem Speziellem Akku wäre auch nett
50.000 Dpi brauch ich ned´... aber Laser wäre schön...

Kennt da jemand was? 

Mfg und THX


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Preisvorstellungen?


----------



## Preylord (8. Februar 2009)

Sagen wir mal so,ich bezahle keine 150,- für eine Maus 
Solange sie meine Vorgaben erfüllt bin ich da flexibel...bis zu genannter
Grenze 

mfg


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Da würd ich dir die Logitech G7 empfehlen!
Die sieht auch noch sau schön aus 
Aber die ist nicht beidhändig .... 
Lg


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Microsoft OEM SideWinder Gaming Mouse


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Februar 2009)

Razer MAmba.
Kostet nur 120,-

Und du musst ja keine 5600dpi nutzen


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Ist die Mamba schon draussen? 

Lg


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Februar 2009)

Jop seit dem 28.1.
LINK

Edit: Sorry ab dem 28.2.


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

Leider stimmt das so nicht. Derzeit gibt es gerade mal 10 Pressemuster in Deutschland und der Erstverkauf der Maus wird sich laut Hersteller wohl noch vier Wochen in die Länge ziehen. Daher ist mit den Angaben diverser Shops noch Vorsicht angesagt.

Momentan warte ich auf ein Muster von Razer, aber es gibt aktuell noch keinen Treiber, sodass sich ein Review nicht lohnt.


----------



## jayson (8. Februar 2009)

also nach deinen vorgaben würde ich dir auch die mamba empfehlen... die hat fünf tasten ist beidseitig, schwarz und sieht sehr geil aus.... zu dem wird die sicherlich auch für spiele ausreichen, was bei anderen mäusen vielleicht nicht der fall ist... nur der preis schreckt ein wenig ab... vielleicht bekommst man sie bei ebay noch ein bisschen billiger... das weiss ich aber auch nicht genau..


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (8. Februar 2009)

hab selber die G7 (bin Linkshänder) und hab keine Probleme damit, hab mir jetzt noch die G5 refresh geholt, auch keine Probleme, kann sogar die beiden Tasten links benutzen.


----------



## Preylord (8. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Aber die ist nicht beidhändig ....
> Lg



Allerdings  DAS ist für mich allerdings eine Hauptvorgabe...
Die Sidewinder ist zwar von den Grundfläche her für beide geeignet aber an
der Tastenanordnung ist klar der Rechtsfokus erkennbar 

Die Mamba hatte ich auch im Auge da sie Modular ist...aber auch hier bin ich 
mir nicht wirklich sicher ob man sie gescheit beidhändig benutzen kann 
Der Bogen in der Mitte und die 2 Tasten Links stören mich da etwas...

@Klutten  Was sagt den der PGHler dazu? Beidhändig oder nicht?

Das Design ist echt cool (zumal das Blaue Stand gut zum Rest meiner Hardware
passen würde...) aber 120 Mücken sind ein Stolzer Preis 

mfg


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Jup, die passt perfect zu deinen Angaben, nur leider ist sie auch sehr teuer aber sie ist es Wert 

Lg

Edit: Klutten hat glaube recht, z.B die Lachesis


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

Mäuse von Razer sind meines Wissens nach immer beidhändig nutzbar. Man verbessere mich, wenn ich da falsch liege.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (8. Februar 2009)

Das wird schwer mit dem beidhändigen Design oO
Muss es eigentlich wirklich kabellos sein?
Wenn nich dann würde ich sagen dass diese Maus passen würde:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Die hat ein symetrisches, ergonomisches und ein beidhändiges Design.
Und 2,2m Kabellänge sollten doch reichen oder?


----------



## Preylord (8. Februar 2009)

Das "Kabellos" hat einen einfachen Grund...wenn ich an meinem Plasma Zocke
habe ich keine Lust Kilometerweise Kabel bis zur Couch zu ziehen (Unfall gefahr
wenn die Freundin versucht den Raum zu durchqueren  )
Ich finde es auch wesentlich angenehmer.

Falls jetzt einer mit Latenzen kommt...ich habe bisher dafür ein billigheimer
Set von MS benutzt. Das hat zum FC Online Spiel vollkommen gelangt...
nur war mir schon immer die Maus zu klein  ...und da ich eh grad 
aufgerüstet habe...

mfg


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (8. Februar 2009)

Preylord schrieb:


> Das "Kabellos" hat einen einfachen Grund...wenn ich an meinem Plasma Zocke
> habe ich keine Lust Kilometerweise Kabel bis zur Couch zu ziehen (Unfall gefahr
> wenn die Freundin versucht den Raum zu durchqueren  )
> Ich finde es auch wesentlich angenehmer.
> ...



Ok also muss es eine kabellose sein. Dachte einfach es ist wegen der Entfernung... 
Bist du Linkshändler und willst deswegen eine Maus mit zwei gleichen Seiten?
Falls du Linkshändler bist wäre diese Logitech vllt noch interessant:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Preylord (8. Februar 2009)

Hmm,hab mir nochmal alle News mit Pics von der Mamba angeschaut...
in einer Frontaufnahme kann man gut sehen das sie nach rechts hin 
Abgeschrägt ist...also ist es eine Rechtshänder Maus...man müßte das
Ding halt mal in der Hand haben um beurteilen zu können ob ich sie
auch mit Links nehmen kann ohne Gicht zu kriegen 
Aber bis man das Ding hier im Promarkt findet dürfte wohl noch dauern... 

mfg

Oh grad übersehen 

@GtaSanAndreas 

Nuja mein Fall liegt etwas kompliziert  
Von Natur aus bin ich Rechtshänder,wenn ich am PC "Arbeite" nutze ich auch 
Rechts...beim Zocken aber nehme ich die Maus mit Links  klingt seltsam
hat sich aber bestens bewährt 

Mfg


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (8. Februar 2009)

Preylord schrieb:


> Oh grad übersehen
> 
> @GtaSanAndreas
> 
> ...


Man was bist denn du für ein Vogel? (ein Pinguin )
Wenn du mit Links spielst, dann heißt das, dass du die Vor und Rück Taste garnicht brauchst oder?
Dann würde einfach eine symetrische Maus mit 2 unaufdringlichen Tasten auf der linken Seite passen oder?
Damit ich nicht immer für eine Maus einen neuen Beitrag poste:
1. PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
2. PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
(aus der Vogelperspektive sieht sie sehr symetrisch aus)
3. PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
4. PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
(tatsächlich eine beidhändige, kabellose und "nicht klotzige" Maus )

Spricht dich eine vom Design her an (wenn die Farbe egal ist)?


----------



## grubsnek (8. Februar 2009)

Schau dir bei Gelegenehit mal die Logitech MX 610 genauer an. Ich habe die jetzt seit geraumer Zeit und bin absolut zufrieden. 

Mal ein paar Daten:
- Laser
- 800dpi (glaub ich)
- 2 AA Batterien (halten etwa 1 Monat) 

- gibts auch in ner Linkshänder Ausführung.


----------



## Preylord (8. Februar 2009)

GtaSanAndreas schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Links spielst, dann heißt das, dass du die Vor und Rück Taste garnicht brauchst oder?



Tja ich bin halt sehr...Speziell  ...wenn du mit Vor und Rück die 
Seitentasten bei zb von mir genannter Intelli Optical meinst...selten benutzt
zugegeben.

Was deine Links angeht...Ahhh jetzt bewegen wir uns in die Angestrebe 
Richtung (auch wenn die Mamba trotzdem lecker aussieht)
Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen das das Revoltec Teil meine Ansprüche
voll erfüllt! Das Bild sagt halt nichts über die Größe aus aber bei knapp 30,-
kann man nicht viel Falsch machen 
Gibts vielleicht einen Test für das Ding hier?

Besten Dank einstweilen! 

mfg


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (8. Februar 2009)

Preylord schrieb:


> Tja ich bin halt sehr...Speziell  ...wenn du mit Vor und Rück die
> Seitentasten bei zb von mir genannter Intelli Optical meinst...selten benutzt
> zugegeben.
> 
> ...



Sogar, sehr viele...gleich die ersten 3 Links -.- (einfach nur den Namen den Namen der Maus und "Test" eingegeben, so schwer ist das ja nicht...)
Revoltec LightMouse Precision 2 Wireless - Einleitung - Hardwarelabs.de - PC Hardware & Computer - Online Magazin
Au-Ja! - Revoltec LightMouse Precision 1.5, Precision 2 Wireless und Portable - 4/8
Technic3D Review: Eingabegeräte: Revoltec LightMouse Precision 2 Wireless im Test - Seite 1: Einleitung

Guter Druckpunkt, Material etc...
Hab nur das mit dem Mausrad nicht ganz verstanden, aber man sollte es auch als normales Mausrad benutzen können (oder man kann es sowieso aber ich hab was falsches noch hinzu interpretiert)

MFG, GtaSanAndreas


----------



## Preylord (8. Februar 2009)

...naja Google war mir schon klar  ich dachte mehr "hier" aber 
Egal denke die werd ich mal ausprobieren 

Danke für deine/eure Mühen!

mfg


----------

